# USA G1 Railroading in the UK



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Thought you may enjoy seeing some 1:32 live steam (and diesel!) railroading action in the UK. I made this video on my railway last Saturday when we had our first US outline steamup. Needless to say the rain poured down, but we still had a great time /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYruU1O7-0Q 

Regards to all, Geoff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Geoff 
Good of you to join and post the impressive 1:32 gathering; great plumes! Join us at the live steam forum for a chat...


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

The cold weather certainly showed off the live steam to great effect. 
Great Stuff!


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Great video!! 

I have a fairly long line (150' circuit), level but with 10' diameter curves at some points, I also have 1/29 American rolling stock with all electric locomotives. 

Iam inspired by your video to seriously consider purchasing a live steamer when on vacation in USA next week. Any thoughts on what might be a good locomotice to choose as a first. Stock is mainly Santa Fe at moment 

Regards 

Phil 

UK


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that the SF had Mikado's and there is a good possibility of available units from Aster and Aristocraft that might be a consideration for an excellent initial live steam choice. If your rolling stock is 1:29 then the AC Mike might be the better choice.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO SPEND. You can get an Aristo live steam now in places for less than 1000.00 It is not a Roundhouse, Aster, or Accucraft but for the money I think it is a good buy.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO SPEND. You can get an Aristo live steam now in places for less than 1000.00 It is not a Roundhouse, Aster, or Accucraft but for the money I think it is a good buy. 

By the way the video os great and wish we had some of that cool weather here. Not just for the steamin but for th relief from 
the heat we have been having, When we have been able to steam here recently I come home looking like I had gone thru the car wash it is so humid.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NEAT! DId not expect the live diesel. Which Daylight was that? Sure great plumes. My next layout will be elevated like that! Jerry


----------



## F7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Superb photography Geoff, together with excellent editing. Well done! 
It was good to see your Wada for the first time. 
Patrick


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry - the Daylight was mainline131's [Trevor's] Accucraft gas-fired version, the very same that we were running on his own track last monday with a ten-car consist. 

As you can see, it runs like a dream under any conditions and we'll be running it again this afternoon, come rain or shine. 

Best 

tac


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Johnsop on 08/14/2008 5:07 PM 
Great video!! 
I have a fairly long line (150' circuit), level but with 10' diameter curves at some points, I also have 1/29 American rolling stock with all electric locomotives. 
Iam inspired by your video to seriously consider purchasing a live steamer when on vacation in USA next week. Any thoughts on what might be a good locomotice to choose as a first. Stock is mainly Santa Fe at moment Regards Phil UK 


Dear Mr Phil - you might like to consider the size of the locomotive you intend to buy before getting all excited. The Aristocraft model comes in an excellent air-line luggage-type hard tote case on wheels, and weighs in at around 40 pounds. On the up-side, the present deals available in some quarters on this loco make it night-on irresistible to those running 1/29th scale stuff and the many little niggles associated with it have been addressed not only on this site, but also on Aristocraft's own site. Stroo to say that if you are into 1/29th scale, then the Aristocraft mike is the only show in town. 

Your 'ten foot diameter curves at some points' give some cause for concern, however. This is just about minimal for the Aristocraft mike. Anything less is going to give you grief, that's for sure, as will short switches. 

Accucraft's excellent little S-12 switcher will manage such tight curves with little trouble, but right now I'm unsure about the availability of the 1/29th version - the present [prolly sold-out version] was built in 1/32nd scale. 

It really depends on how much space you have on the aircraft, how much time you want to spend and how much money you have to fork out. 

tac


----------



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Phil, 

Many thanks for your kind comments about my video. 

Regarding your enquiry about getting into live steam, TAC Foley has already given you some advice including my name. If the moderator will kindly pardon a personal plug here, I have examples of pre-owned Aster Mikes for sale here in the UK. Please contact me off-board via my website and I will see if I can help. 

Regards, Geoff 
www.rushfordbarnmodels.co.uk


----------



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Patrick, 

Yes the Wada was having a rare outing. Fortunately it still seems to work ok!! Do you still have your Hyde F7? 

Regards, Geoff


----------



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all who have posted kind remarks about my video. Here's some extra info: 

In addition to the visiting locomotives featured in the video, we also had an Aster 'Big Boy', two Berkshires, a Wada Dock Tank and two scratch-built Pennsy D16b's running in the rain. That long consist of hopper cars and caboose were all scratch built from brass etches that the builder designed himself. They were running on J&M trucks and made for a very heavy load, but as you can see the Allegheny and the Cab Forward made light work of them even on wet rail! In fact they were very heavy and you could barely move them by hand. 

As TAC mentioned, the Daylight is a standard gas version without any mods and seems to run extremely well. Anyone know where I could get one too?  

Geoff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Geoff 
Contact our sponsor Royce at Quisenberry Station. Would love to see the cratch-built Pennsy D16b's in action!!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gaugeoneuk on 08/14/2008 2:56 PM
Hi Guys, 

Thought you may enjoy seeing some 1:32 live steam (and diesel!) railroading action in the UK. I made this video on my railway last Saturday when we had our first US outline steamup. Needless to say the rain poured down, but we still had a great time /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" border=0> 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYruU1O7-0Q 

Regards to all, Geoff 






Geoff, great video and good to see the Allegheny at work. I've had significant problems with the forward tender truck on mine which has so much play that the middle set of wheels have even fallen out. I normally rate myself as good when it comes to problem determination but this one has me baffled and any thoughts or ideas would be much appreciated. 

Robert


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert 
Contact John Allman here at the MLS email. He has worked through the issues during his recent build.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert - While I did not have that problem, I think I do know what the issue is. You can contact me at my office and we can talk about it. that number is 800 648 5571.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gaugeoneuk on 08/15/2008 4:04 AM
Hi Phil, 
Many thanks for your kind comments about my video. 
Regarding your enquiry about getting into live steam, TAC Foley has already given you some advice including my name. If the moderator will kindly pardon a personal plug here, I have examples of pre-owned Aster Mikes for sale here in the UK. Please contact me off-board via my website and I will see if I can help. 
Regards, Geoff 
www.rushfordbarnmodels.co.uk




ooh commercial content /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for posting the great video Geoff. I don't know why it likes to rain at steamups but it can be dry for weeks until you schedule one, then it rains. Enjoyed watching it all.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Geoff, great to see some U.S. prototypes running on the other side of the pond. I never thought I would say this but I'm getting very partial to U.K. and other European engines. Dave runs several here and they have really grown on me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By Johnsop on 08/14/2008 5:07 PM
Great video!! 
I have a fairly long line (150' circuit), level but with 10' diameter curves at some points 

Iam inspired by your video to seriously consider purchasing a live steamer when on vacation in USA next week. Any thoughts on what might be a good locomotice to choose as a first. 
Regards 
Phil 
UK 

If you have 10' diameter curves Phil, you're in trouble for all but the smallest engines and shortest trains. HOWEVER if you have 10' radius you are much better off. Geoff's track looks like about 15' radius curves which is just great for lovely long trains like the Berkshire is hauling in the video. Alcohol fired engines thrive on a good load to make them steam well. 
David M-K 
Ottawa


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

As the owner of the Cab Forward running at this meeting, viewers of the excellent video will not have failed to notice the unfortunate squeak coming from the C/Fs tender (water carrier). 
Later when applying lubricating oil to the axle boxes it was apparent that the problem was not just a dry axle but one of the tapered axle ends was not locating into the box as it should have been and was pushing out the inner side frame creating an inbalance and of course the nasty squeak. 
Problems such as this are more likely to occur when the model is wrapped in a towell or similar when transported between meetings. 
I now have a box to accomodate both engine and tender coupled together. Not well thought through however as now I can't lift the 'combo' without being in danger of a hernia. Two boxes it is then! 
The interesting scenario in all this is the fact that the C/F was hauling the same train of forty five metal hoppers that the previous Aster Allegheny had been hauling, see video, whilst also dragging on its tender. 
This sort of power frightens me a little. Who's got a hundred wagons to put on anyway? In the meantime I'm just going to turn the fire down a bit...no I'm going to turn it down a lot!


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Geoff 
Came back from vacation ten days ago and have only just read your reply (busy catching up at work). I will contact you to see if you do have any pre own locomotives available still. 
PHIL 

PS thanks to all for comments


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

I purchased an Aster Mikado today and have taken it for a run this evening - great fun! the locomotive is now at thge foot of my 8 year old sons bed "cause this is cooler than Nintendo!" - now a convert to the live steam section

PHIL

PS thanks Geoff!!


----------



## gaugeoneuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Phil,

Great to meet you today and welcome to the Live Steam fraternity! You'll never turn back now...

Have fun.

Geoff Calver

(Mikados to go...)


----------

